# Comment sélectionner wifi prioritaire ?



## madmojito (4 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème un peu gênant : l'iPad choisit systématiquement la connexion Freewifi (mon fournisseur d'accès est Free) au lieu de mon réseau privé. Du coup quand je veux synchroniser des choses avec mon ordinateur, ça ne marche pas. Il faut que je modifie le réseau utilisé, pour que la synchronisation se fasse.  

Et chaque fois que j'éteins et rallume l'iPad, il se remet sur Freewifi et non mon réseau privé, donc rebelote, ça coince. :mouais:

Auriez-vous une solution pour forcer l'iPad à rester sur mon réseau privé ?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## shadokart (4 Juin 2011)

J'ai le même problème !!


----------



## regsam (4 Juin 2011)

Il faut tout simplement paramétrer ta demande en allant sur Réglages / Wifi et cliquer sur la petite flèche à droite du nom de ton réseau Free et ensuite tu cliques su "Oublier ce réseau".
Résultat : plus jamais ce réseau ne sera choisi automatiquement par l'iPad.


----------



## shadokart (4 Juin 2011)

regsam a dit:


> Il faut tout simplement paramétrer ta demande en allant sur Réglages / Wifi et cliquer sur la petite flèche à droite du nom de ton réseau Free et ensuite tu cliques su "Oublier ce réseau".
> Résultat : plus jamais ce réseau ne sera choisi automatiquement par l'iPad.



Mais dans ce cas, peut-on encore accéder au réseau Freewifi quand on est à l'extérieur ? Ce qui serait bien (si c'est possible) c'est de pouvoir poser que le réseau Free privé est prioritaire sur le réseau Freewifi (plutôt que de supprimer le réseau Freewifi).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h30 ----------




shadokart a dit:


> Mais dans ce cas, peut-on encore accéder au réseau Freewifi quand on est à l'extérieur ? Ce qui serait bien (si c'est possible) c'est de pouvoir poser que le réseau Free privé est prioritaire sur le réseau Freewifi (plutôt que de supprimer le réseau Freewifi).



J'ai trouvé !!  Il suffit, après avoir cliqué sur la flèche à droite de "FreeWifi", de déselectionner "Connexion auto." au lieu de "Oublier ce réseau". Du coup on peut revenir à FreeWifi à tout moment, en sélectionnant _manuellement_ ce réseau.


----------



## madmojito (4 Juin 2011)

Merci !


----------



## regsam (5 Juin 2011)

Encore plus simple : le fait d'avoir parametré "Oublier ce reseau" n'empêche pas ce réseau d'apparaitre dans la liste des réseaux disponibles :il ne se connecte plus automatiquement et c'est tout .
Donc comme il se trouve dans la liste, tu peux le choisir comme n'importe quel autre réseau de cette liste.


----------



## madmojito (5 Juin 2011)

regsam a dit:


> Encore plus simple : le fait d'avoir parametré "Oublier ce reseau" n'empêche pas ce réseau d'apparaitre dans la liste des réseaux disponibles :il ne se connecte plus automatiquement et c'est tout .
> Donc comme il se trouve dans la liste, tu peux le choisir comme n'importe quel autre réseau de cette liste.



Encore mieux alors ! Merci !


----------

